# Maddilyn's Foaling Thread



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Beautiful horses!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Thank you!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are pictures from today, and I felt the foal kick! She's much larger in person, the pictures aren't the greatest but she wouldn't stay back so I could good full body shots. 

Also going to start the colour/gender poll now. The options I have are: 

Palomino Colt
Palomino Filly 
Buckskin Colt
Buckskin Filly


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

After a ride this afternoon on Chloe I went out to check on Maddie and she looks ready to pop. Her bag is starting to swell up now, but it's firm. Still have at least a month and a half now to go, though!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

As the mare is black do you know if she is Ee or EE. Only if she is Ee is there a chance of palomino. Only if the stallion is homozygous dominant Agouti will you have buckskin. Perhaps I missed if the stallion was color tested and if you had covered mares genetis or possible genetics.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

@QtrBel The stud was color tested by the breeder and he's AA. My mare isn't colour tested, but I know her parents and and the sire's sire. Both parents are Black and her sire's sire was black too. I did the online color calculator with knowing the stud's genetics and not her's and got 75% Buckskin and 25% Palomino. I'm pretty much leaning towards a buckskin foal, but wouldn't be upset if it ended up a palomino.  Honestly, though, I did pick the stud for his temperament and conformation. I just plan this foal to be a trail mount, and my mare comes from horses with level heads and great minds.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If she doen't carry red then she can't have a red based baby. EE always throws E (black) whether the baby is EE or Ee - which would be your baby if she throws E and e since sire only has e to throw. Now if the mare's dam has other offspring and any are red based you know she carries red and is Eecrcraa which means she could throw e to go with sire's e and then because he is CrCr and AA you could have either palomino (red based) or buckskin as baby would be either eeCrcrAa or EeCrcrAa.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I cast by vote for a buckskin filly. Good luck with everything. It seems to me that when you first breed your mare it's pretty exciting but you just put it on the back burner and wait. But, the last couple of months is torturous, lol. It seems to take forever. I hope that you get everything that you want with this breeding.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

@QtrBel The mare's dam foaled out a chestnut colt last year that's a full brother to Maddie. I'm pretty sure it's going to be a buckskin, though, but thought it would be cool to start a poll 
@LoriF This next month or so is going to be painfully slow, and sadly I'm beginning to think she may foal out early May; I lost the paper with the date on it. Going to message the breeder who wrote it down. And thank you, I think I will end up with exactly what I want.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Okay, I got a hold of the breeder last night and she said she's due to foal between May 5th and May 20th, but she'll probably go a bit longer being maiden. 

On a humorous note, I just said to my mom that too bad she probably won't foal out May 4th, she'd be a Star Wars baby lol.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So with a chestnut baby then you know she is Ee. With him being eeCrCrAA then you have 50/50 chance of buckskin or palomino. 



I hope you get what it is you want. here the fates are fickle and I usually get what I least want or is least likely.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

The only thing I want at this time is a healthy foal; I figure she'll pick a nasty day to finally foal out and go over the estimated due date. 

Though, honestly a buckskin or palomino colt would be really nice


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

12 more days until I can begin the true waiting game, and knowing my luck she'll hold on til May 20th or even longer -_-. All I can say is I'm grateful to be surrounded by knowledgeable horse people who have bred Registered Quarter Horses and Paints before; they're the ones keeping me calm right now lol. No new pictures as everyone is shedding out and nobody looks presentable with the rainy weather lately, hopefully have an updated picture of her soon.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are some pictures of her from this afternoon. She's starting to go jelly in the back end and her udders are filling up. Getting her huge stall that she'll share with the foal, and brushed the mud off of her while she had some cubes.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

And the pictures didn't send *Insert palm to face*


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is todays pictures, finally got a picture of her udders. She still has sometime to go, though. Picking up straw for when she foals out this weekend coming.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

As of yesterday I've started officially waiting for little Squirt. Between the three of us (My mom, myself and BO) I think she'll foal on the 19th, a day after the full moon, mom thinks the 20th because it's my aunt and uncle's anniversary (and my puppy was born on another relative's birthday so she's going with that pattern) and the BO think in about a week's time (so 13ish).


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Baby's Here*

I got the call this morning as I sat down to watch Hercules The Legendary Journeys, from the BO telling me to check my phone and call her back. Of course I don't have data on so I don't get pictures and called her back saying I didn't get anything. She says, you didn't get the pictures? And I"m like, no way I won the bet? 

Anyways, baby is here (don't know gender as of yet, waiting to head over as my mom has my car at work right now) came last night without anyone knowing, but BO said healthy and all the placenta was there. Maddie and foal are doing great and she called the vet to let him know (Love my BO seriously she's awesome). I only have a picture, but you can guess who all won the poll XD. 

More pictures to come later!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Beautiful, I'm so happy for you and your family. Give your mare a kiss for me.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just got back from barn and going back over later when my mom gets off work (she's super excited and wants to see the baby). It's a filly! And I am super happy with her. She's a nice sized baby for Maddie's first, has front socks, and at least one back cornet band and a small star like her mommy right between the eyes. I named her Iris because of the Full Blue Moon last night and she is one sassy girl lol. 
@LoriF Thank you! I am over the moon with her and so is the BO. First thing I did when I got to the barn was go and tell Maddie she did a good job because really she did all the work. 

She was out in the round pen last night and had Iris in the run in shed so the darkness on her legs was mud and I thought she was solid lol. I'll have to get more pictures this evening since she was moving around too much (and i was shaking) to get a nice picture. Already have someone telling me she's dun because of the dorsal stripe, but I'm pretty sure that's just foal camouflage  

It seriously sucks that I go back to work on Monday and won't get to see her til Wednesday DX BUT I have holidays coming up so guess who's taking two weeks just to spend time with Maddie and Iris


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

Congratulations! She is a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Aw congratulations!! Looking forward to more pics


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

@RidingWithRuby and @JoBlueQuarter Thank you! Have half an hour yet to wait for mom to get off work so we can go over, she's already shown all her cooworkers and boss the baby pictures lol. BO just got a hold of me and said vet is coming tonight to do needles and make sure everything is 100% (Again love my BO she is the best BO and friend in the world). 

Maddie was super chill about us being in the stall with her and Iris; especially when she got a big scoop of RX roughage cubes (I think it's horse crack, all the horses go crazy for it here). Maddie has really outdone herself, I'm a proud momma.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

The vet came out tonight to needle her and make sure she was doing okay, and he was impressed with both her and Maddie. She threw a slight temper tantrum when it came the needles, but Maddie didn't get upset and just nuzzled her when they were done. She's slightly groggy in the pictures because they were after the needles.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

She is so sweet! I want 2. 😉 Maddie looks like an awesome momma! So exciting.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you  I just hope I can get sleep tonight XD Going back over tomorrow after doing a few things around the house. The BO has already told me if I don't want her she'd take her lol, but I don't think this one is going anywhere for quite a while and neither is momma. I worried before about if Maddie would end up being a good mom, but she's proven that with today. I like it that she's attentive to Iris, but she's not overly protective when it comes to her being handled by people she knows.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

A lot more lively today, we're figuring Maddie had her at about 5am yesterday. Iris is a complete people lover, though, and super curious. She accepted a halter without a fuss (didn't leave it on her, just a pop on and let her stand with it on for a minute or so then took off again) 

Was cleaning the stall out this afternoon and had to work around a little nose trying to pull my phone from my back pocket. She loves scratches on the neck and withers, and lets me touch her legs. I think I really got lucky with both of them, that Maddie had problem free delivery and that Iris is so personable and curious. 

Going over after supper and I'll try to get pictures where she's not moving so much that her whole head blurs.


----------

